
Stories where everybody can contribute - imaginaryhost
http://www.imaginarywriter.com/category/onenation/
======
imaginaryhost
Writing a story where others can contribute. The premise for the story is set
and the readers can contribute their suggestions, comments and are welcome to
fork and make their own storyline. More storylines will be added soon. Any
suggestions and comments to make it better are welcome.

